# Big Boy Kung Fu



## ajax_general (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,

I guess this might go in the beginner's section, but it relates specifically to Chinese arts.
I am built like a defensive tackle, 6'4" 300 pounds.  I know I have to lose about 50 lbs or so to be in proper shape, but my question was:
Have any of you seen or heard of anyone shaped like a refrigerator successfully performing kung fu (drunken gorilla style)LOL!

I am interested in the Southern Shaolin styles, Hung-ga (tiger-crane) because I have a very strong lower body and can generate a lot of power from low stances, but cannot perform any acrobatics or high kicks or lightning fast footwork techniques (eagle claw, etc).

Any input as to what, if any, Chinese style might be complimentary to my body proportions.  Even, perhaps any other discipline that you think I should try.

Thanks for any help.
Cheers!

PS:  Now that I think of it, Sammo Hung is a disciple of Wing Chun, no?


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 7, 2008)

Gee , mate your a big unit aren't ya . You could try Wing Chun because you don't kick above the waist , but make sure you find a reputable school . 
If you see any little kid instructors in there or a hundred trophys up on the wall get the hell out of there and try somewhere else.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 7, 2008)

You could investigate SPM. One of the instructors at my school is tall and built like a bull. The style is perfect for him, no *acrobats* and any kicks are below the waist. I don't know if a qualified instructor would be available in your area though. It's at least worth considering.


----------



## ajax_general (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.  As a former police officer (only at 240), I had pretty good results when grappling in a street environment and really learned how to use my size/weight to my advantage.  And what I mean by "grappling" is really just grabbing somebody and slamming them to the ground followed shortly by landing on them!  Real finesse that is...
I figure I need to work on some striking skills and speed to balance that out as thankfully I haven't met that Bruce Lee-type that will just dance around and pepper me to death!

I am also considering Wing Chung, but never considered SPM.  It sounds very tempting and I might have to look around for an instructor in my area.  South Florida, btw.  But, they might have to call it "The Bug That Ate New York" instead of praying mantis by the time I'm done.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 7, 2008)

ajax_general said:


> It sounds very tempting and I might have to look around for an instructor in my area.  South Florida, btw.



What area of So Fl?


----------



## ajax_general (Oct 7, 2008)

clfsean said:


> What area of So Fl?


Miami.  Though, I'll more than likely be moving to the Kennesaw area in about a year.  I want to be able to continue with the same system after I move.


----------



## Whitebelt (Oct 7, 2008)

I dont think many traditional styles like southern shaolin are good for big people. I think Lohan kung fu is good for big folks and thats a massively old and traditional style, if you can find a class I'd give it a chance, at least watch and see. I think Northen kung fu's are also good for tall people.


----------



## Whitebelt (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't just find one class and attend religiously without being sure its good. Try lots of classes (participate, read about them, watch them or otherwise) until you get one you love


----------



## clfsean (Oct 7, 2008)

ajax_general said:


> Miami.  Though, I'll more than likely be moving to the Kennesaw area in about a year.  I want to be able to continue with the same system after I move.



Damn... bummer... well... 

Andy Chung & his Luk Hop School. He's somewhere in the Miami/Ft Lauderdale area. He's got exactly what you're after, but I don't know if he's teaching it anymore. Anyway... go see him about SPM or Wing Chun or Xingyi.

Chung's Luk Hop Kung Fu & Tai Chi 
3300 SW 46th Ave, Davie, FL 33314
(954)224-9940  

If you're moving to Kennesaw in the next year... not much up that way. There's some Wing Chun in the area. Xingyi in ATL & some SPM too, but they're both in downtown. Not far on the interstate from Kennesaw.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 7, 2008)

Whitebelt said:


> I dont think many traditional styles like southern shaolin are good for big people. I think Lohan kung fu is good for big folks and thats a massively old and traditional style, if you can find a class I'd give it a chance, at least watch and see. I think Northen kung fu's are also good for tall people.



Why aren't Southern CMA's good for big people?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey hows it going being from Miami myself Anta's might be what you are looking for.

In the area of Wing chun plenty of teachers here in Miami.

There is someone down here doing Praying Mantis 

Andy Chung I have met he is quite expensive but he is also a big guy.

Wang shu jin practiced Bagua,Hsing yi, and Tai chi chuan and he was a real big guy So you can practice any art.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 7, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Hey hows it going being from Miami myself Anta's might be what you are looking for.
> 
> In the area of Wing chun plenty of teachers here in Miami.
> 
> ...



Yep Andy Chung is not small & Wang Shu Jin wasn't a real big guy... for Chinese he was frikin huge!!!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 7, 2008)

Sammo Hung comes to mind...


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Oct 7, 2008)

ajax_general said:


> Miami. Though, I'll more than likely be moving to the Kennesaw area in about a year. I want to be able to continue with the same system after I move.


 
Where are you in relation to this school:

http://www.yeeshunggamiami.com/


----------



## clfsean (Oct 7, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> Sammo Hung comes to mind...



It's like Sammo says... "I'm not out of shape, just fat". But he's not that big. Wang Shu Jin was probably in the 300-325 +/- range. I don't know how tall he was, just big. Against Robert Smith in a video I saw, they looked about the same height.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 7, 2008)

Yee's Hung Ga... good stuff if they're carrying Sifu Yee's name.

No Hung Ga in Atl. Used to be some, but not now. There's some Taiwanese Hung Kuen, but it's not quite the same.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Oct 7, 2008)

Whitebelt said:


> I dont think many traditional styles like southern shaolin are good for big people. I think Lohan kung fu is good for big folks and thats a massively old and traditional style, if you can find a class I'd give it a chance, at least watch and see. I think Northen kung fu's are also good for tall people.


 
What experience are you basing this on?


----------



## ajax_general (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks to all for your responses!

Just saw an old video of Wang Shu Jin.  Never seen a big guy move like that, amazing!  And I thought Bolo Yeung was big for a Chinese man.

Sifu Yee is about a 30 minute drive from me, but if anyone thinks this school is worth it, I wouldn't mind the drive a few times a week.  

I have also heard some good things about Steve Chin (Wing Lung Kung Fu & Tai Chi Assoc) and he his relatively close to me.  But he teaches Northern Shaolin and Eagle Claw.  Don't know if I can keep up with that style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 7, 2008)

Just as a point to consider. Southern Chinese tend to be shorter while Northern tend to be taller. There are a lot of 6 footers in the North. 

But that should not rule out a southern style for a taller person. I did some Wing Chun and I'm 6'1" tall


----------



## clfsean (Oct 7, 2008)

How about Andy Chung in Davie? Too far? 

I don't remember Miami being that bad a drive from a friend's house in Davie when I was there. Like 30-45 minutes down I95...


----------



## clfsean (Oct 7, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Just as a point to consider. Southern Chinese tend to be shorter while Northern tend to be taller. There are a lot of 6 footers in the North.



True... but also remember the Southern stuff tends to be not so acrobatic as the Northern stuff. Plus the Southerners tooled the Northerners regularly during the Ching Dynasty... or didn't you watch the movies? 



Xue Sheng said:


> But that should not rule out a southern style for a taller person. I did some Wing Chun and I'm 6'1" tall



See...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 7, 2008)

clfsean said:


> True... but also remember the Southern stuff tends to be not so acrobatic as the Northern stuff. Plus the Southerners tooled the Northerners regularly during the Ching Dynasty... or didn't you watch the movies?


 
Much why this guy no longer does Changquan and never fights witha southerner


----------



## ajax_general (Oct 7, 2008)

clfsean said:


> How about Andy Chung in Davie? Too far?
> 
> I don't remember Miami being that bad a drive from a friend's house in Davie when I was there. Like 30-45 minutes down I95...


 
I live in Doral, right off the turnpike.  When I think about it, it's kind of a far drive (in miles), but all on the turnpike (as Davie is also right off the turnpike), so it shouldn't take that long (in time).  Esp if the classes are later in the evening after rush hour.
Something else to consider, thank you.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 7, 2008)

ajax_general said:


> Thanks to all for your responses!
> 
> Just saw an old video of Wang Shu Jin.  Never seen a big guy move like that, amazing!  And I thought Bolo Yeung was big for a Chinese man.
> 
> ...



Yee's Hung Ga would be a great choice. So would Andy Chung & his Xingyi. Nothing at all wrong with Eagle Claw & NSL, but it definately requires a degree of acrobatics that I will never develop. If you can, you can do some seriously cool stuff & use it to fight with. There's a guy that teaches Eagle Claw here in town too. He's been here a good while.

When are you moving to Kennesaw?? Better question.... why???????? You know the tide is out here in ATL, right?? We get ice & **** in the winter. No walking around in board shorts comfortably New Year's Eve for the Peach Drop in downtown... just so you know....


----------



## yak sao (Oct 7, 2008)

You expressed interest in Hung Gar.
There's a guy named Sifu Donald Hamby that's out on the west coast.
He studies Hung Gar and is a giant of a man but moves like a cat.

Just a word of encouragement to you.

.....by the way, I'm not pushing Hung Gar, I'm a Wing Tsun man.


----------



## ajax_general (Oct 8, 2008)

clfsean said:


> When are you moving to Kennesaw?? Better question.... why????????


 
I was born and raised in S. Florida and I hate the year round heat, never go to the beach and prefer four seasons instead of two (wet/dry); not to mention hurricanes, I'd rather take my chances with the GA tornados.

While most people go south in the winter, my wife and I spend our fall/winters in N. Georgia.  We are just a couple of hillbillies at heart, I guess.  Plus, believe it or not, folks up there, especially outside the perimeter and smaller towns, are way more courteous and friendlier than in S. Florida.  Thanks for your concern though!


----------



## clfsean (Oct 8, 2008)

ajax_general said:


> I was born and raised in S. Florida and I hate the year round heat, never go to the beach and prefer four seasons instead of two (wet/dry); not to mention hurricanes, I'd rather take my chances with the GA tornados.



Eh says you with the tornados... hehehehe 

We really don't get the "4 seasons" that much anymore. Lately is been going kinda like "Winter.... 2 weeks of spring... summer... winter". Plus the drought up here hasn't been helping.



ajax_general said:


> While most people go south in the winter, my wife and I spend our fall/winters in N. Georgia.  We are just a couple of hillbillies at heart, I guess.  Plus, believe it or not, folks up there, especially outside the perimeter and smaller towns, are way more courteous and friendlier than in S. Florida.  Thanks for your concern though!



Hillbilly isn't a bad way to be. And you're right about the people... if you find somebody born & raised here. Otherwise they're all transplants from somewhere else that bring their mannerisms (or lack of manners) with them. But I'm sure it is a little better than the 6th Borough of NYC! 

Rock on... let me know if there's anything I can help with you in finding training when you get here.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 8, 2008)

yak sao said:


> You expressed interest in Hung Gar.
> There's a guy named Sifu Donald Hamby that's out on the west coast.
> He studies Hung Gar and is a giant of a man but moves like a cat.
> 
> ...



Yes Don Hamby is not one you would consider a "small man" by anybody's definition.


----------



## Whitebelt (Oct 8, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> What experience are you basing this on?


 
I'm afraid im only basing this on a book i read by wong kiew kit and previous posts on MT, i accept that you cannot put a rule to things like this because every person will be different throughout every style, what is good for one will be bad for another. I'm just regurgitating what i have read.


----------



## jow yeroc (Oct 8, 2008)

I think Hung ga would be great.  Don Hamby sifu comes to mind.  He's pretty friggin' diesel.
I actually think southern chinese kf would be better suited for big guys.  No high kicks
to speak of and powerful arms, strong stance.  I've always thought wing chun was 
a better fit for smaller people but that's not at all scientific, just my opinion.  At the end
of the day it all depends on the person, not the style.


----------



## ggg214 (Oct 8, 2008)

ajax_general said:


> Hello,
> 
> I guess this might go in the beginner's section, but it relates specifically to Chinese arts.
> I am built like a defensive tackle, 6'4" 300 pounds. I know I have to lose about 50 lbs or so to be in proper shape, but my question was:
> ...


 
i am a taiji practitioner, all my point is based on taiji training.

well, i should say that you are so lucky, because of your powerful body. taiji training is a way to transform your body strength. if you don't have instinctive strength, how to tansform? so the more you have, the more you can transform, the more powerful you are, but the more difficult for your transform.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Chung is a great martial artist, first met him about 22 years ago in Shreveport during one of Johnny Lee's old tournaments there. His southern skills are very good. A couple of suggestions from a 5'4" 150 lb. LOL northern stylist and yang tai chi practitioner......try choy li fut five animal, or Snake if you lose the 50 lbs (my Sihing in Wudan Shaolin is 6'6" 300 lbs and moves quickly and terribly efficiently, but then he is 35 and been doing it since age 5. 

Also, you might want to have someone teach you the kwan do horse cutting sword (the one General Kwan holds, hence the name). The real one weighs alot and is great for big people training!!

Wing chun is good, but try the traditional so you can get the footwork as well as the centerline down. Or, try its genesis, Southern White Crane. Although I am Northern, I learned SWC from Sifu Jeff Bolt and Dr. Yang Jwing Ming and it would be perfect for you.

Just some suggestions and remember...it was Sammo Hung, as the elder brother in the opera school with Jackie Chan, who taught him the wall climbing skills Jackie always uses. If you saw the short-lived series on TV with Sammo, watch his skills there. Also, he is the one doing the backflips in a tight swimsuit in the opening fighting sequence in Enter the Dragon with Bruce.


----------

